# Hardwood over Concrete



## Guest (Aug 15, 2003)

I just moved into a new house and I want to put hardwood floors in our dining room.
This install will be over concrete and I've heard horror stories about doing this. 

Any suggestions or things to look out for?

Thanks!


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Look for an engineered floor, so you can float it, then use poly film for a moisture barrier. Good luck!


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Florcraft said:


> Look for an engineered floor, so you can float it, then use poly film for a moisture barrier. Good luck!


I helped a friend install Pergo about a year ago and it didn't look good at all. The wood looked very fake and the thin foam that we laid under the floor made it seem to flex under your feet. He did buy the cheapest snap together Pergo on the market. 

I know there are some good engineered floors though. What would you suggest Florcraft? Which of these products out there look and feel real?

-Nathan


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Laminate flooring and wood flooring has come a long way in the past few years. If you want a real hardwood, then I recommend Kahrs. It is made very well, and the look is beautifull. 
As far as laminate, I am a fan of Wilsonart because it is made well too, but as far as look, there is a brand called Uniclick that makes a textured beveled edge that is as real as it gets. I have to get down on the floor and really take a good look to notice.


----------



## Hardwood Guy (Sep 27, 2003)

Many, many, and many options in hardwood flooring today. A few keys to successful installations would be moisture control, testing and flat subfloors.


----------



## kesac (Feb 5, 2005)

*Bamboo, and Bosticks best.*

Bamboo works just like an engineered floor, and Bosticks best adhesive, will bond to anything including your favorite kid, and will provide its own mousture barrier.
Go to LumberLiquidators.Com for info.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

kesac and his bamboo again! Also someone without an address.
New, laminate will never be wood composite which will never be real wood.
Like most stuff in life, you get what you pay for.
Most people like the 'give' in a floating floor, it's easier to walk on. Sound figures in too. This is one of the hottest topics on this site, click on 'flooring' and refer to the old topics. If you have any questions, just ask.


----------



## toddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Check Moisture/test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Then Adpm/two Part From Sikabond!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!then Sikabond Adhesive T55 T54?t52 Its Entirely Depends Ot The Sub Floor!! Do Not Walk On Newly Laid Floor For At Least 72 Hours. Wear Gloves, Wipe Up Excess Straight Away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Or You Will Pay The Glue Price Of Cleaning!!!!!!!!! Bona Cleaner


----------



## Koen Const (Mar 10, 2005)

Ok engineered bamboo over concrete with radient heat, put poly then a good underlay right? but which underlay does it matter? the company recommends Dura-son
any suggestions?
this is only 700 sq feet of 2800 I would like a carpet over radient heated concrete on one level, but this is tricky too right?


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

carpet over radient heat.
don't do wool.
use a pad that has a low R value.
Find a Karastan dealer who carries Karastep pad.


----------

